

The GIMP loses its UX maintainer - unwind
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-developer-list/2015-February/msg00055.html

======
powatom
Can't say I'm surprised - the GIMP is great if you can avoid all of its
glaring UX flaws. Using it is a gigantic pain - it is simply my 'last resort'
when I am unable to do something quickly in a less powerful but easier to use
piece of software.

Maybe this is a good thing.

------
hitekker
What does this bode for GIMP as a whole?

~~~
thanatropism
The GIMP had terrible, terrible, terrible UX, kind of based on a "fuck the
end-users, I've got a horse outside" principle. Maybe philosophies will change
for the better.

